# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Smarty Ring, Chennai, India

## Airicist

twitter.com/smartyring

"Smarty Ring" on Indiegogo




> Smarty Ring to control your Smart phone. Forget tapping phone screen, get instant alerts right on your finger.Be part of the tech revolution.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 11, 2013




> Smarty Ring saves you time by having your updates in one convenient location -- and that saves your phone's battery life!
> 
> - Real time updates from your phone -- not just phone calls, and texts, but all social media!
> - Program which alerts you receive (Facebook, Twitter, Skype, etc).
> - Control your phone without ever touching it (silence calls, play music, etc).
> - Simple plug and play setup.
> - Suitable for day & night use.
> - Not only will it control your phone but it has a clock, countdown, alarms, and more!
> - Waterproof.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Smarty Ring Charger 

Published on Mar 16, 2014

----------

